# Anyone getting into them yet?



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

We tour them up this past weekend. 4 largemouth over 20 inches and 2 over 22 inches. Anyone else getting into them? Plastics, cranks (shallow) and a few beatle spins were the best producers.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Had a smallie day two weeks ago, but slow after that as the river went up dramatically. I caught two - 15 and 12 inches. Saw a lot of 16-19 incher caught. This weekend should be "THE ONE."


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Our bucketmouth action (ND/MN) usually wont get going real good until May...unless there is an abnormal warming trend in the weather for several days.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

The past 2 weeks I have been fishing Nelson I landed over 20 bass from the bank. most in the 1lb range but a hand full were in 2-3 lb range.(18-20 inches). I'm catching a bunch of them on a rattle trap. Nelson is heated by a coal plant though, the water temp is a lot higher than in your lakes. For those in your area I would use carolina rig and slow down the retrieve if they aren't hitting the reaction baits like plugs and spinners. But by the sound of your day your doing just fine.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I would say you are doing better than 2lb's...20 inch bass is about 5lb's...I'm heading to Nelson in a couple of weeks...can't wait!


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess your right. Some the the 5 lbs I have caught in the past have been around 22 inches before, In Florida. The biggest of the day may have been close to 4 lbs but I dont think she was quite 5 yet. Glad to see your taking a trip out there. If you need a fishing partner give me a call, I live 1 hour from Nelson. It would be sweet to be able to exchange tactics. My normal fishing buddy is very good with cranks and I have learned alot from him. My strengths are worms, jerkbaits, rattletraps, and top water(love walking the dog). I use spinnerbaits and jigs too but after fishing nelson about 20 times I have started picking out patterns they like out there.

Im trying to get Nelson Lake put on the Fishing report as a main lake. Do you have any suggesons on how to do that?


----------



## tarpon19 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been killing the large mouth down here I Florida, weather is not an issue right now!

Joshua
www.pierfishingguide.com


----------

